# Hilfe bei Java IT1



## kk980111 (19. Mai 2017)

Hallo,
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, da ich im Moment echt keine Ahnung habe wie ich diese Aufgabe lösen könnte bzw. was der Sinn dieser Aufgabe ist.
Die Aufgaben :
"" Definieren Sie die Funktion int f(int n) rekursiv wie folgt:
 f(n)=n+1,wenn n<3
f(n)=1+(((f(n-1)-f(n-2))*f(n-3))%100)sonst

Zum Testen geben Sie die Werte von f für n = 3 bis 30 aus.

Wozu könnte die Funktion sinnvoll eingesetzt werden? ""

Programmiert habe ich die Aufgabe folgendermaßen:

```
public class U10_a2 {
    static int f(int n){
        if (n<3){
            return n+1; }
      
            else {
            return 1 + (((f(n-1) -f(n - 2)) * f(n - 3)) % 100);
            }
        }

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        for (int i = 2; i<30; i++) {
            IO.println(f(i));
        }

    }

}
```

Nun spuckt das Programm jedoch für mich wirklich willkürliche Zahlen ohne wirklichen Zusammenhang aus. Meine Frage wäre ob ijmd eine Antwort auf die Frage hat, welcher Sinn diese Funktion hat.
Grüße


----------



## Mülchmann (19. Mai 2017)

kk980111 hat gesagt.:


> *for* (*int* i = 2


müsste da nicht eig ne 3 stehen, da du ja von 3 bis 30 laufen willst?


----------



## kk980111 (19. Mai 2017)

Mülchmann hat gesagt.:


> müsste da nicht eig ne 3 stehen, da du ja von 3 bis 30 laufen willst?


Ja stimmt. 
Hast du eine Ahnung in welchem Zusammenhang die ausgegeben Zahlen stehen?


----------



## daybyter (20. Mai 2017)

Könnte man das als Zufallszahlen Generator nutzen?


----------



## Mülchmann (20. Mai 2017)

Würde ich nicht, da es am Ende eine endlosschleife ergibt, wie mir scheint.
Mein erster Gedanke war in Richtung trigonometrischer Funktionen, aber das wäre nur geraten


----------



## JCODA (20. Mai 2017)

Ich erkenne leider auch keinen Zusammenhang. Das einzig halbwegs plausible wäre so etwas wie Prozessor-Performance vergleichen, da die drei rekursiven Aufrufe zu einer exponentiellen Laufzeit führen. (Die Werte nach 30 benötigen ziemlich lange.)


----------

